
Say “experts” instead of “smart people” (2015) - sridca
http://composition.al/blog/2015/04/30/say-experts-instead-of-smart-people/
======
drallison
A worthwhile read: [https://global.oup.com/academic/product/the-death-of-
experti...](https://global.oup.com/academic/product/the-death-of-
expertise-9780190469412?cc=us&lang=en&). Available from Amazon:
[https://www.amazon.com/Death-Expertise-Campaign-
Established-...](https://www.amazon.com/Death-Expertise-Campaign-Established-
Knowledge/dp/0190469412).

Of course, there is a difference between "expert" and "expertise". Still,
Nichol's book makes an interesting read.

